
PCA and SVD - waynemystir
https://waynemystir.github.io/blog/2018/11/29/pca-svd-1
======
flatfilefan
Maybe add an abstract and more schematic illustrations as it became very wordy
after you’ve dealt with basic PCA and SVD.

